# Local store vs hobbiest honey.



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I sold my Honey last year at $10. a half pint, not even close to a pound. I sold out quickly.
Why would people pay me more then what is in the Stores? Well 1) Mine is diffidently local and fresh. 2) People are becoming more and more conscious of big stores selling Imported items.
3) People like to help real local people.


----------



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

Color, used to be, typical of whatever the bees were gathering 
now - it could be from almost anything- from overheated honey during processing, heavy pollen in honey, to food coloring - for example.

besides, as mentioned - 'local' really isn't 'local' anymore unless you know the people or actually where their apiary is. It's just like 'organic' - what's really organic anymore. 

As far as the pricing - i always pay more if i know its local because i actually know the pollen gathered and converted into honey is from my area (which helps alergies) and i always support local people over box stores any day ..


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

This was local local ie within 30min drive. But it looked old? Maybe it was their packaging?


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

I sell my honey only locally and for $10 per pound. If they don't want to pay $10 per pound, then they won't get my sweet goodness.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I sell at$10.oo/lb. The thing is when I'm selling the customer can talk directly to me (the person keeping the bees) That is a definite advantage over the stores because the customer can ask questions and get an informed answer about how the honey is produced. Go in the store and ask the clerk about what was in bloom when this honey was made or ask them to explain something about bees you can bet they won't get much of an answer if any at all. Many customers spend several minutes to an hour just asking questions about bees and beekeeping in general when they talk to me. it's all in how you present yourself and your product. If you convey your product as a high quality product then that's how the customer will perceive it.


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

10.00 a pound and I thought I was doing good at 5.00 per pound. I can't keep up with demand. It appears I need to raise my prices. Most people when they find out I have local honey only ask the price to see if they have enough in their pockets for a jar. I have only had one person question the price in the past five years.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All I need is to get them to taste my honey. They gladly pay more than the store. Also it's treatment free, so there are no acaracides or antibiotics or corn syrup added...


----------



## Gambit (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with everything everyone has said here. When I first got into keeping our mentor had instructed us not to under sell our honey, to treat it as better than store bought. I have to agree with that sentiment. I think of it this way, I know where my honey comes from, I know whats in it and more importantly whats NOT in it. I will not sell my honey for less than $10/lb. If they wont pay that price, they are more than welcome to buy all the Chinese honey they want, or any other foreign honey/agriculture product laden with chemicals that are banned for use in the USA.

On a side note I am wanting to create a small label for all our bottles that has some little known facts about honey to help educate people about honey and to educate them about all the fake honey out there. I thought I was pretty good about buying American produce since I am already in agriculture aside from bee keeping. Then I got into bee keeping and never thought there was such a thing as fake honey, WOW, I got educated to it and now I try to educate people I talk to about fake honey vs real honey. Some people still love their $2 Walmart honey, heck I was one of them 2 years ago, never again.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm getting 5.00 for half pints /8.50 for pint/15.00 QT. and my honey is so good just melts in your mouth of sweet greatness. 
I own a restaurant {20 years}and I keep bee yard picks and queen picks under glass on my counter top where you come up and pay and the last 4 years my customers have been waiting for my honey and now it glass on the counter buy the bee picks plus you have me always ready to talk bee's I am so addicted .


----------

